# April Photo Challenge



## Erin99 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for voting for me! It was nice to be able to enter the challenge again, since I couldn't last month.


Well, I'm quite excited to see the results of this month's entries, because this theme should inspire a lot of people.

Okay, without further ado, this months challenge is.......


















...an open category!​


Yes, pick what you like! Has there ever been a challenge you wished someone would set you because you have a great idea for it? Or have you ever wished the choice of subjects were limitless? (Wow, I sound like an ad!) Well, in this month's challenge _you_ pick what to photograph! The entries can be as simple as you like to as complex as you dare shoot!

Your imagination rules!





Good luck, everyone. I can't wait to see what we each choose.



*Rules:

- Only two photos per person allowed
- No previously posted pictures
- Voting will begin on the 27th
- Anyone can vote when the voting starts, even if you haven't entered the challenge*


----------



## BookStop (Apr 1, 2009)

Sweet deal, Leisha, and congrats on the win for March. You really shined!


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks.  The top shot of mine was just a grab shot on the way back from Preston, along the motorway, and the other was when I'd gone around the Lakes and seen a stunning firey sunset. Even my shot didn't do it justice.



Really, though, I can't wait to see what ideas we'll get this month!


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 1, 2009)

Should be a good turnout, as well. Nice theme, Leish.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 2, 2009)

Leisha said:


> The top shot of mine was just a grab shot on the way back from Preston, along the motorway


 
I hope your March win is at least some compensation for having to go into Lancashire.


----------



## sloweye (Apr 2, 2009)

Dag nab it!, this means i'll have to think 

Nice one Leisha, better get my thinking cap on.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 2, 2009)

What? No inspiration??? No direction???

*struggles with the idea of having to think for oneself* 

Should definately be fun.


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 2, 2009)

Right I'll jump in with my 1st offering.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh, that's gorgeous. Where is it?


----------



## sloweye (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice shot.


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 3, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Oh, that's gorgeous. Where is it?


 
It's the ruins of Tintern Abbey in Monmouthshire, South Wales.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 3, 2009)

That's a great shot Ultra!


----------



## Lioness (Apr 5, 2009)

Here is my first one. The Parliament House in Adelaide


----------



## sloweye (Apr 5, 2009)

I like that, a simple but full shot


----------



## Rosemary (Apr 5, 2009)

The previous pics are great, Lioness and Ultra! 
I was wandering along the beach the other day and saw these.  I wonder what creature might have left so many foot prints.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 5, 2009)

It's the mysterious mob of jumping shells, Rosemary. Watch out!


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 5, 2009)

That's sweet Lioness, love how you caught the steps descending.

4...3...2...1.

nice


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 6, 2009)

I got photographer's block at the moment,can't think of anything new to photograph.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's my entries for this month. One of our local statues (gave me a chance to use my zoom lens) and a portrait of my brother's dog Fergus.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 8, 2009)

Fergus is adorable!

Here is my first entry for the month: Pan in negative


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the one of Fergus Foxbat, he is adorable! 

Nice idea Bookstop, I like the negative effect.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 9, 2009)

Sweet open catagory coinciding with two weeks of holidays. I should be able to get something. I'm liking what I'm seeing and congrats Leish on the win.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm holding off for my second one because I'm going to Melbourne for the week...I should get some decent shots there, and the hard bit will be deciding which to pick.


----------



## Majimaune (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh yes. Melbourne is a beautiful place, you should get plenty.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 10, 2009)

I cant remember posting this one before so here goes.
BTW its a Pine cone


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 10, 2009)

And heres me second entry
A Crocus at lifesize


----------



## BookStop (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh, very pretty, AE.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 10, 2009)

Beautiful picture of the Crocus. It looks almost abstract, which heightens the overall effect. Great stuff!


----------



## BookStop (Apr 16, 2009)

Number 2:


----------



## sloweye (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine for this month. not up to much.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice slow!  I like your second shot.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 19, 2009)

Blimey, you guys are so talented.


----------



## sloweye (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks lady, i liked the texture in the stone and the light was just right on the day.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 21, 2009)

Butterfly on my finger:


----------



## BookStop (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh, Hoopy! That's adorable. Such a fuzzy little sprite.


----------



## Precision Grace (Apr 23, 2009)

My entry, potted cat:


----------



## BookStop (Apr 23, 2009)

Aw, don't forget to water it!


----------



## Wybren (Apr 25, 2009)

ok here are my two

Praying Mantis






and Snickers


----------



## BookStop (Apr 25, 2009)

Does Snickers snicker? It looks like he is int his photo.


----------



## Porridge Beast (Apr 25, 2009)

My first entry, thought it would be cute to show the horrid, terrifing, cat-eating beast of which has plauged my kingdom...

Somewhat reminds me of a cartoon movie I saw long ago about some Spirit Stallion...

Also just got a pic of my arch nemesis, the Hank! He looks cute to the mortals, but when they've left precious little mommie's boy, HE'S GOING DOWN!!!


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 25, 2009)

I love the way that Hank has _completely_ hidden his front legs, PB.


(And Snickers looks so crafty, Wy, in butter-wouldn't-melt-in-its-mouth sort of way.)


----------



## Wybren (Apr 25, 2009)

AWW Horsies! 

I think he would snicker if he could. My dad rescued him from the pound last year and he has been living the good life since. I reckon he should have been call Mars Bar rather than snickers though - on account of him being neutered and all.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 26, 2009)

Wybren, I love the way your cat is staring straight at the camera. It's georgeous.

I'll put my second entry up as soon as it's downloaded from the camera - only 1210 pictures to go...


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks like the animals are getting a run here, so this is my first and hopefully I will get the other one downloaded and on in time...
This is Darla (who thinks she is a Princess) its a bit of a false picture because she looks angry and vicious, whereas in fact she was quite the opposite at the time, just the luck of the picture.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok.Tigger hates to be outdone, so here is a pic of my beautiful boy up the weeping willow tree. Hope you like it!

PB I love the horses, very nice! Wy Snickers is a spunky looking cat to, beautiful eyes


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 26, 2009)

Leaving it to almost the last minute... Okay, the first I took on a day out to the city yesterday - the Brisbane Wheel:






And the second, a chrysanthemum from a bunch my mother fortuituosly brought over on Friday:


----------



## sloweye (Apr 26, 2009)

Love the top one cul, fantastic


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 26, 2009)

cul the wheel is brilliant, well done


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you and thank you!


----------



## Lioness (Apr 26, 2009)

Getting in with my last one: A view of Melbourne from the Rialto Observation deck. I took it at night and boy did I get into some interesting shapes trying to block the reflections of the carpet from the photo. I think I got all of them though.


----------



## Wybren (Apr 26, 2009)

OH WOW Lioness! well done!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 27, 2009)

fabulous shot lioness, thats my Melbourne!


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 27, 2009)

Great flower shot Cul,nicely done!
Lioness thats a great night shot. Are you in the Night Shots club on deviant art?


----------



## sloweye (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazing shot Lioness.


----------



## Lioness (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

AE, I didn't even know they had one of them, and it is my only night shot. Plus, I don't actually know how to join clubs...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow Cul and Lioness!!! Those are excellent.

The contrast in your wheel shot is fantastic Cul.

Here's my first (and possibly only) entry.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 27, 2009)

Just wanted to give everyone warning that I will post the poll up later today. Give you a little more time to get those entries in!


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 28, 2009)

And we're off for another round of voting!! We had a good turnout for the challenge and now its time to cast your ballot. And now the rules - 



****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 
**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on 4/30 (Arizona time)**​ 



The winner will decide the challenge theme for May! 




* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Cast Your Vote*​


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 28, 2009)

Lioness gets my vote. I'd forgotten about her first before I tracked back through the entries - two very good entries. Wyb's praying mantis also got my attention this month, because I think they're cool and it was a great shot. But I had to go with Lioness in the end.


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 28, 2009)

Loads of great pictures this month but Culhwch's Brisbane Wheel did it for me and gets my vote


----------



## Lioness (Apr 28, 2009)

It's Cul for me, I love the wheel.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Apr 28, 2009)

hard one, much as I to love Cul's wheel and it is brilliant, I also like lioness's Melbourne, a sentimental favorite.  Will think about this one for a day.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 28, 2009)

I voted for wybren's Mantis, such cute little creature!

Lioness' photos were both brilliant, PB's legless cat, and CUl's wheel were all close seconds.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 28, 2009)

I too voted for Cul's Wheel.

A stunning image, it's a picture of the wholly mechanical and yet is strangely haunting.


----------



## UltraCulture (Apr 28, 2009)

Lionesses Parliment Building for me.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 28, 2009)

I really enjoyed the entries by UltraCulture, sloweye, and Lioness. But as soon as Cul posted his pic of wheel, I knew who I would be voting for. Well done!


----------



## Wybren (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks BS I thought it was a cute little thing.

I went with Lioness' night shot this month, though it was a toss up between Lioness and Porrige beasts horses.

Cul, a woman came into work the other night to print some photos and was telling me about a camera club, I think it was Brisbane Camera Group, anyway they meet monday nights in Albion.


----------



## sloweye (Apr 28, 2009)

I was soooo torn this month, but i voted lioness for her night shot in the end, with Cul's wheel a _VERY_ close second.

Great entries again from all.


----------



## AE35Unit (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I'd vote for Lioness's night shot but the link isn't working this morning


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 30, 2009)

Voted for Wybe - really liked that praying mantis.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Apr 30, 2009)

You might try again AE. Click on the link, and if it doesn't open, try refreshing that page. It just worked for me.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2009)

Well I think someone forgot!
anyway forgetting about forgetfull wolves and onto the photos!

A really interesting month of shots - with some really creative, interesting and funny (cat-in-a-pot) shots in the mix! Its been hard to try and pin one down as some are of really amazing things (Wys mantis) some I am just pain jealous of (Hoopy's pet butterfly - they never land on me), and I really rather like Lionesses shot of the Parliament House in Adelaide. AE has come up with two really close macro shots - and I rather like Porridge Beasts shot of the horses -I do like that older look in photography. 

Anyway there can only be one and so for me this month it is Culhs big wheel! A good use of black and white and an interesting perspective!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Apr 30, 2009)

If you knew what I had to do to that butterfly to make it stay on my finger...





Kidding. It was just a very nonchalant, unconcerned butterfly.


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2009)

glue is cheating you know


----------



## Erin99 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whoa! This forum's changed a lot since I was last here. You now get a "Quick Reply" in your PMs.  And what's all this space above my Quick Reply text box?! Weird....

Anyway, I had pictures to enter, but I didn't get to post them. LOL! This month's entries were fantastic, though. I particularly love Ultra's abbey(?) arches, Cul's wheel, and the one I voted for: Lioness' night scene.

Great entrants.


----------



## Ursa major (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure you'll have plenty of candidate entries for next month's competition, L-K, whatever the given topic.


----------



## Culhwch (May 1, 2009)

It's ten past twelve in Pheonix, so I'm calling it. Congratulations, Lioness! A more than worthy winner! Bring on May's challenge!


----------



## Lioness (May 1, 2009)

A very close one, Cul. 
Thanks be to the people who voted for me...next challenge coming up soon.


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (May 1, 2009)

As has already been stated, our winner for April is......

*Lioness!!!*​ 

Congratulations Lioness!! Great job, you definately had an excellent photo this month! 

And now, onto May!!


----------



## warstarcerberus (May 1, 2009)

beer,tube-tops, shortskirts and longer legs to this page lots of luck to u all


----------



## Overread (May 1, 2009)

Well done Lioness - congrats


----------



## Wybren (May 1, 2009)

Well done Lioness, it is a great shot!


----------



## Majimaune (May 3, 2009)

Well done Lioness.

I'm disappointed I missed out on the voting and everything... Damn school work.


----------

